# river brooks



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you could help me, i love to fly fish and have caught almost every trout I can think of around the mountain west, except for some decent dark red brooks. i was wondering if there are any river out in utah that has some good brook trout fishing with flys and what would you recommend. I usually catch and release so hopefully another person can pick them up later on, would really appreciate the help thanks


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

There is an awesome population of brookies up Little Cottonwood canyon 15 min from SLC. If you can keep from spooking them you'll catch fish in most likely spots. Midges and para adams will be all you need.


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

I have caught a lot of brookies in the uintas as has everybody else on this forum. not really accessible until the summer but just a heads up


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

If you're looking for the dark red fish in spawning phase this may start you in the right direction, except for the river part. 10,000 lakes down there, lots of water to fish.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28729&p=303488&hilit=boulder+mountain#p303488


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

They are a dime a dozen in the uintas. Fish during fall for the best colors. East fork of the bear, stillwater, upper provo, north fork of the duchesne, middle fork of sheep creek, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

hey thanks for the info guys, hopefully this snow breaks and we can get some good weather to go out


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

This subject got me excited to fish the smaller streams! IMO brook trout are the best of the species, probably due more to the cool locations they're found in. Here is a link to a buddy's brookie in LCC a few years ago. Nice sized fish and pretty typical for the trout up there.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3957459441

801, I think we've emailed before. I'd be happy to go up to LCC with you before runoff starts heavy. Could always use more fishing buddies. PM if interested.


----------



## houstonryan (Apr 9, 2011)

Trying to figure out who Doody is...have we met before?

There are also brook trout in the small tributaries that feed into Hobble Creek (Springville) if you go up high enough...


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Most places that have brookies will give you the opportunity to catch the nice amber/red colored ones. You just need to wait until late summer when they are spawning.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually they spawn in the fall


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

My summer is most peoples fall . The high mountain lakes brookies typically start a little earlier.


----------

